# Which .45 pistol for CC?



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently have a 9mm but wanting to get a .45 auto so looking for suggestions.... thinking Springfield XDM or somethin along this line but open to suggestions.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at the XDS. I have picked up a couple of them recently and love em. Most concealable .45 I have seen and shoot great.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I have read about the xds and wnat to see one. Looks small I would like it if it fits my hands.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Its similar to XDM but single stack... right? I know there's a lot of guys they only want Glock but so far I haven't held one that fits my hand and feels natural.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

you are correct. With a 3 inch barrel


weedeater said:


> Its similar to XDM but single stack... right? I know there's a lot of guys they only want Glock but so far I haven't held one that fits my hand and feels natural.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Im an XD guy so I gotta say the XDs also. 
Glocks are great but dont fit me well. All my XD's have been flawless so far.
Play with a few and see what fits you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

This! Just got the Springfield XD-S 45 Single stack. Shot it the other day and love it! Nice and slim for CC. 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had a Glock 36 for quite a while, it's been my primary carry gun for probably 10 years.. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

XDs, accurate and easy to shoot. Just a hair bigger than a PF-9, super easy to conceal and you can find them for just over $500 if you look around with case, two mags, holster, and magazine holder.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

find a 1911 CCO like sig C3...


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

That XDS is a beauty! What is the mag capacity?


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Factory mag holds 5 rounds but you can get extended mags that I think hold 7


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

FISHTEXX said:


> That XDS is a beauty! What is the mag capacity?


 5+1


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

You can conceal just about any 45 if you dress for it. I carry a 5" 1911 as my every day carry gun with no problems. The XDS is nice and slim and makes a good, smaller 45.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Cdp pro , love my xds

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Glock 36.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone shot both the XDM and XDS? The XDS looks like it could be a handful since its so small and got so much pop.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I've been carrying the XDs, and I love it. Never thought I'd be able to comfortably carry a .45 since I'm uh "healthy" haha


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

weedeater said:


> Has anyone shot both the XDM and XDS? The XDS looks like it could be a handful since its so small and got so much pop.


I havent personally but everyone i know who has says it not bad at all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

I carry an XD 40. Good with the right IWB holster. I've got a double stack 1911 that I'm going to get a Cross Breed IWB to carry, just havnt ordered yet. All in all I love my XD, shoots good and comfortable when on they hip.


Tight lines


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

rdtfishn said:


> I carry an XD 40. Good with the right IWB holster. I've got a double stack 1911 that I'm going to get a Cross Breed IWB to carry, just havnt ordered yet. All in all I love my XD, shoots good and comfortable when on they hip.
> 
> Tight lines


I used to carry a double stack 1911 (Para 14-45). Now that was one heavy carry gun.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya it's a heavy one. But first 1911 and I love it. I've got a pecos IWB holster for it and its alright. But one of my coworkers let me barrow a CrossBreed IWB and it was a night and day difference to me.


Tight lines


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

rdtfishn said:


> Ya it's a heavy one. But first 1911 and I love it. I've got a pecos IWB holster for it and its alright. But one of my coworkers let me barrow a CrossBreed IWB and it was a night and day difference to me.
> 
> Tight lines


Try out a Raven Concealment OWB. Mine fits better than any IWB I have ever owned (Comp Tac, Crossbreed etc.)


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I carry a Kahr PM 45 in my front jeans pocket in a pocket holster with no problem. The Kimber ultra carry in 45 cal in a sweet pistola too.

Tinman


----------



## Jb03 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have an XDS in .40. Great carry gun. Use a Desantis Tuck This II holster as I have a job that requires my shirt tail to be tucked. Works great and doesn't add much bulk. Muzzle jump isn't as bad as I originally thought when I first purchased the gun. I used it for my renewal and only dropped one point.

Overall the XD line is a great line of guns. There is an article somewhere on the innerwebs about the XD going through the Glock test. They freeze it, drop it, roll in in mud, drop it in water, etc. Performed just as well as the Glock.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Jb03 said:


> I have an XDS in .40. Great carry gun. Use a Desantis Tuck This II holster as I have a job that requires my shirt tail to be tucked. Works great and doesn't add much bulk. Muzzle jump isn't as bad as I originally thought when I first purchased the gun. I used it for my renewal and only dropped one point.
> 
> Overall the XD line is a great line of guns. There is an article somewhere on the innerwebs about the XD going through the Glock test. They freeze it, drop it, roll in in mud, drop it in water, etc. Performed just as well as the Glock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


XDs in 40 S&W?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Xds is only on 45

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

weedeater said:


> Has anyone shot both the XDM and XDS? The XDS looks like it could be a handful since its so small and got so much pop.


It's much more comfortable to shoot than a KelTec PF9 or 11 which is about the same size. Maybe it's because the 45 is a lower pressure cartridge and you get lower slide velocities? It is not problem at all to put a couple of boxes through it during a practice session and accurate enough to put that target at 25yds and make it challenging.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been carrying an Ultra CDP 11 for several years now. Hardly know it's there. It's as light as many compact .40's and 9's. The secret to that is in the holster, a Galco "Quick Slide". All of the molding is on the outside and the inside piece of leather is flat...Keeps it close to the body and does not flatten out when the gun is drawn. Very comfortable. Even works with my Ruger SR 1911. 
Attached Images


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jb03 said:


> Overall the XD line is a great line of guns. There is an article somewhere on the innerwebs about the XD going through the Glock test. They freeze it, drop it, roll in in mud, drop it in water, etc. Performed just as well as the Glock.


 It says a lot that the Glock was the standard that they were trying to match..


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

XdS 45. Hands down best CC 45. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Colt lightweight Commander. Been the best for years and nothing beats it. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> It says a lot that the Glock was the standard that they were trying to match..


It says a lot but it also implies that the Glock could use some improving. I have had several Glocks and the thing I did not like was the grip angle. I will say that they are reliable though.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have been carrying a Kimber Ultra Carry II SS for years and have been pleased. Others have what they like but I will continue to carry the Ultra Carry. 

The true difference is a quality belt and holster. For me it will the products from D.M. Bullard.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> It says a lot that the Glock was the standard that they were trying to match..


the xds was started from the ground up for the 45 not a an existing model , it is better handling than my kimber ultra , less recoil this little gun has it all right the first time 
mac


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

meterman said:


> the xds was started from the ground up for the 45 not a an existing model , it is better handling than my kimber ultra , less recoil this little gun has it all right the first time
> mac


How proud you must be...

Have a good time with it. I just have yet to find a plastic springfield that I could care less about Every time I shoot it I just get waves and waves of a lack of enthusiasm about it.. No biggie, they're in pretty good company: I get the same thing from the HK USP after an initial period after I bought it when I convinced myself it was the best gun ever. It ain't that either...

.. Meanwhile, every glock I've got has been absolutely bulletproof, most for years beyond the XD's actual existence on this planet... A nifty little fitted case full of cheap holsters and such hasn't convinced me as of the XD's superiority as of yet..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mrvmax said:


> It says a lot but it also implies that the Glock could use some improving. I have had several Glocks and the thing I did not like was the grip angle. I will say that they are reliable though.


I don't see how that implies that, it just implies that that's the standard they're chasing. If glock needs improvement, they need to set higher goals for themselves..

I have heard the grip angle complaint for years: I just don't get it. I go back and forth from 1911's to Glocks at will and don't really have a problem with it, and never have.. If it's uncomfortable for somebody, by all means avoid it, but I've never found it to be an issue..


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> How proud you must be...
> 
> Have a good time with it. I just have yet to find a plastic springfield that I could care less about Every time I shoot it I just get waves and waves of a lack of enthusiasm about it.. No biggie, they're in pretty good company: I get the same thing from the HK USP after an initial period after I bought it when I convinced myself it was the best gun ever. It ain't that either...
> 
> .. Meanwhile, every glock I've got has been absolutely bulletproof, most for years beyond the XD's actual existence on this planet... A nifty little fitted case full of cheap holsters and such hasn't convinced me as of the XD's superiority as of yet..


Glock, Kimber, HK, Xd, had/have them all. Glock doesnt fit me well so I dont use them (still a great gun though).
Liked my USP, anything special? Its a pistol.
kimber, its a 1911, whats more to say?
My XD's have all been flawless so far. When they stop working my opinion may change. If not, they're in the same category as a Glock. If your argument is length of existence, good luck with that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MNsurf said:


> Glock, Kimber, HK, Xd, had/have them all. Glock doesnt fit me well so I dont use them (still a great gun though).
> Liked my USP, anything special? Its a pistol.
> kimber, its a 1911, whats more to say?
> My XD's have all been flawless so far. When they stop working my opinion may change. If not, they're in the same category as a Glock. If your argument is length of existence, good luck with that.
> ...


 I've never said the XD's were bad pistols. I've simply said that I'm not impressed. Meanwhile, every time this comes up, there's a steady stream of "glocks don't have a safety" (BS) "glocks feel funny" (personal preference) etc. etc. etc..

The XD nuts are right there with the benelli koolaid addicts in a lot of cases: Yes, you've got a decent gun. No, it's not the greatest thing since the rifled barrel..

Glock is the one that broke the ice, took the heat, penetrated the market for polymer-framed guns. There were a few stabs here and there, but nothing of real note.. They have a pretty stellar record despite a legion of people that just don't want to admit they're top-notch pistols, for whatever reason.. I've been shooting them heavily since they were the only polymer framed guns on the market, and they're still going... Thousands upon thousands of rounds and still going. They've proved their worth. Is it the greatest thing since the rifled barrel? Of course not. However, what started all this was a statement that the XD had taken the "glock test" and performed "just as well as the glock".. It speaks volumes that THAT is the standard they set for themselves...


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've never said the XD's were bad pistols. I've simply said that I'm not impressed. Meanwhile, every time this comes up, there's a steady stream of "glocks don't have a safety" (BS) "glocks feel funny" (personal preference) etc. etc. etc..
> 
> The XD nuts are right there with the benelli koolaid addicts in a lot of cases: Yes, you've got a decent gun. No, it's not the greatest thing since the rifled barrel..
> 
> Glock is the one that broke the ice, took the heat, penetrated the market for polymer-framed guns. There were a few stabs here and there, but nothing of real note.. They have a pretty stellar record despite a legion of people that just don't want to admit they're top-notch pistols, for whatever reason.. I've been shooting them heavily since they were the only polymer framed guns on the market, and they're still going... Thousands upon thousands of rounds and still going. They've proved their worth. Is it the greatest thing since the rifled barrel? Of course not. However, what started all this was a statement that the XD had taken the "glock test" and performed "just as well as the glock".. It speaks volumes that THAT is the standard they set for themselves...


I keep wanting to buy an xd. But every time I pick one up, I can't hit anything with it. It's not the gun my friend (one of those xd nuts you speak of) hits good with his, but we swap, and neither of us can hit anything. (I'm a glock guy) so for me, it's a no brainer. The xds are much more than the glocks. I have 3. A 22, a 23, and a 27. My 22 is my boat gun. It's had thousands of rounds, dropped in the sand, water, shot with sand in it and everything. Never once have I pulled the trigger and it not shot. No jams, no misfires, nothing.

I'm looking at a Walther PPS now too..


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

I know everyone says why fix it if it ain't broke and I agree but I have not picked up a Glock that I liked how it fit in my hand..... that's a personal thing and I realize it but I don't see point of buying something that don't fit in my hand but if Glock made something alittle more like XDM/XDS or others that or more contoured I would be willing to consider them.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

weedeater said:


> I know everyone says why fix it if it ain't broke and I agree but I have not picked up a Glock that I liked how it fit in my hand..... that's a personal thing and I realize it but I don't see point of buying something that don't fit in my hand but if Glock made something alittle more like XDM/XDS or others that or more contoured I would be willing to consider them.


You still may feel the same afterward, but you should actually **** them, not just pick them up. I'm my particular case, the xd(m) fits my hand better, feels good handling it, but the glock shoots more natural. If I would've bought the xd first (it was between the two the first time I bought a glock) then I would probably be an xd guy instead. But for me, and I'm not speaking for anyone else, the glock just shoots better. 
That being said, I'm sad about that. I love the xds. And I'm sure they'll do anything a glock will do. But I keep shooting them, and just can't buy one.


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Smith and wesson 1911 e -series, bob tailed, made of scandium. Super light, concealable and accurate! Sexy too


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

mdecatur87 said:


> Smith and wesson 1911 e -series, bob tailed, made of scandium. Super light, concealable and accurate! Sexy too
> View attachment 563107
> View attachment 563109


I like 1911's. hate the limited capacity..


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

9 shots is not limited capacity when you're talking about a single stacked .45 loaded with gold dot hollow points, 
and I've got another slim mag holding another 8 tucked into my back pocket  
I count at least 17 bad guys there (maybe more if I can line em up!)
Here's my first shot out of the holster at 7.5 yards


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

WRsteveX said:


> I like 1911's. hate the limited capacity..


That is why I carry two mags with me so I have 25 rounds. You can also carry some handguns (like the XDM) and have more rounds in just one magazine but I prefer the 1911.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

The 1911s I've had experience with were full size, 7+1. And there huge. Guess some are different. Full size glock 22 is 15+1. Sub compact G22 is 9+1.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It's humorous how discussion of "best gun" brings out the passive-agressive personalities and comments. The reality is there is no single best choice for everyone. Try many and find what works best for you.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Try many and find what works best for you.


I think that is what he is trying to avoid. Why not learn from the mistakes of others?


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

mrvmax said:


> I think that is what he is trying to avoid. Why not learn from the mistakes of others?


Thank you, at $500-$1500+ it can get expensive just trying them and I appreciate all the positive and negative feed back on all of them.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

weedeater said:


> Thank you, at $500-$1500+ it can get expensive just trying them and I appreciate all the positive and negative feed back on all of them.


There are plenty of ranges around here that rent a variety of pistols and if you buy one, the rental is free.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Pocketfisherman said:


> There are plenty of ranges around here that rent a variety of pistols and if you buy one, the rental is free.


Yes, but ammo can add up quickly.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Meanwhile, every glock I've got has been absolutely bulletproof


Bullet proof maybe but ugly as hell for sure and certain and life's too short to own an ugly pistol. 



> I like 1911's. hate the limited capacity..


Seriously? How many shots does it take you to hit what you're aiming at?

Handguns like other firearms and women are a personal preference and never ever will everyone agree with another man's choice in any of the three.

TH


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Seriously? How many shots does it take you to hit what you're aiming at?
> 
> TH


One. Usually. Another for good measure...
Rather have too many than not enough. Especially for multiple, moving targets.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Kimber Ultra CDP II and a Springfield XDS. The XDS is easier to carry, but I shoot the Kimber better. Definatly like the sights on the Kimber better.


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a Glock 36 and love it!!!!!


----------

